# Lightroom & iPadOS 13



## Tom Burke (Jul 19, 2019)

Is anyone else testing the beta of iPadOS 13? I am.

in general it works as they suggested it should - I.e. you can import straight from an SD card into LR on the iPad without going through Photos.  However there’s a  little glitch and I’m not sure if it’s in the OS beta or at the LR end. The Files app works well, and i can see all the files on my SD card. I can select the files I want, and then ‘Share’ them with Lightroom. When I do that I get a message saying that “[n] files will be imported into LR next time it opens”,  and this happens. Here’s the glitch - this only happens if i’ve Selected no more than 10 image files. 10 or less - it all works perfectly. Greater than 10 - nada; the option to Share with LR isn’t there. Interestingly, I can go through the SD card 10 files at a time and get them all into LR - I’ve had 400+ in LR on the iPad, imported this way.  But the maximum import batch size seems to be 10.

how does this compare with anyone else’s experience?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 20, 2019)

I need my iPad to work reliably so I'll wait until closer to release before I start testing properly. Proper LR support for the new features won't be in a public release at this stage, so your findings don't surprise me.


----------



## BoomerM3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Tom,
My experience is the same as yours. Here's my process:
-Attach card reader to UBS-C port, insert SD card
-Open Files.app and browser to the SD Card
-Select the photos you want to import into LR
-Select "Share" in the lower left corner of the Files.app
At this point, you should be able to select Lightroom. However, the LR option ONLY appears if the number of files selected is 10 or fewer. More than 10 files and the Lightroom icon does not appear. With this process, no more than 10 images can be imported into LR at a time.

Has anyone found a workaround? And yes, I have reported this to Apple and Adobe.


----------



## Tom Burke (Jul 21, 2019)

@BoomerM3: Yes, that's exactly what I'm doing. It's the same on an iPad Air 3rd Gen (Lightning connector) and an iPad Pro 2018 (USB-C connector), so therefore with two different adapters. I also think I've tried it with different SD cards as well! And finally, it doesn't matter whether the files are are Raw files or JPGs.
My workaround is simply to import 10 files many times (though not the same 10 files, of course). As I said above, after doing so I ended up with over 400 files in Lightroom on the iPad, and LR on the iPad was fully functional. (It then took hours for them to sync with the cloud, even at home with a ~50mbps connection; but that's a different issue.)


----------



## littlefooch2 (Jul 21, 2019)

Also confirming that using iPadOS limits selection of files selected with the Files App and then shared to Lightroom at 10.
On a related topic, I also note that Lightroom upon attempting to add files from Google Drive, does *not *show badges for RAW files


----------



## Replytoken (Jul 21, 2019)

I cannot say where the problem lies, but if you are beta testing and can report back to Apple, you should do so in either event.  They are working out lots of bugs (and sometimes creating new ones) with each beta release, and this may be one on their side.  If not, it will be called out as an Adobe issue.

--Ken


----------



## BoomerM3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Tom,
I found a work-around for that 10 file limit. It's klunky, but it makes larger number of file easy to import. This will Copy SD card to File app to LR.
Create a folder on the iPad (ie. Transfer)
Select images (or all) on SD card
Touch Share
Touch Save to Files
Select drive/folder (ie. Transfer)
(images are now in 'Transfer')
Open LR
Tap options (…)
Tap Add Photos
Tap From Files
Select Folder (ie. Transfer)
Tap Select All
Tap Open
(got 'em)

Peter


----------



## littlefooch2 (Jul 26, 2019)

You may be interested to know you CAN select RAW files from Google Drive for iPad lightroom editing if you have FileBrowser for Business installed on the iPad (at least for iPadOS) via Lightroom 'Add Photos' menu option


----------



## Tinchohs (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks everyone for sharing. I was looking for more information before I jump into iOS 13, and this helps me decide. Appreciate it. m.


----------

